# Peruvian Phragmipedium fischeri?!



## Peru (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok , this story goes back 4 years ago. A friend of mine was doing his thesis about the PK habitats and have to go to 10 habitats. In one of his travels he found in a restaurant this Phrag . He ddnt knew which one it was , but the owner told him that he collected it with some other Pks (the restaurant owner "side bussiness" was selling PKs ) Unfortunately my friend didn't bought it and he left to the PK habitat , leaving this jewel to its own fate. Now we are trying to find out what happen to this plant. My friend just found the pics that where lost in his hard drives. Hopefully the plant still there and we can manage to rescue it and get more info about wheres the habitat. Im not sure if its a Phrag Fischeri . Its rare that people have those here
Im still waiting Alfredos Manriques opinion. Hope you guys enjoy














subir gif


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Mr. Manrique's opinion on this
flower. It's certainly beautiful and worth saving.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks like a good Eumelia Arias or similar to me.


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 11, 2017)

I see kovachii in this nice flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2017)

How big is the flower? I do not see Pk in the pouch, where is usually appears.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2017)

It's a Eumelia Arias, or the world's largest fischeri!


----------



## eteson (Feb 11, 2017)

I do agree it is Eumelia Arias. In this case the pouch is dominated in shape by schlimii. I have seen some EA plants almost identical to this one.


----------



## Peru (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the answers guys I really appreciate. Alfredo Manrique told me that it can be a new species or some Arias hybrid (Eumelia is he closest as everyone agree) but it have to go to the taxonomist to be sure about that...We are trying to track back the plant , place and the guy that supposedly collect it from the jungle. Let see how his end .


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2017)

If someone says it's jungle collected...
I have had hybrids of Pk, before it was named so....


----------



## Peru (Feb 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> If someone says it's jungle collected...
> I have had hybrids of Pk, before it was named so....


Road side ¨restaurant¨(just a hut /rural house) in the middle of the jungle near one of the PKs habitat , owners selling collected PKs and suddenly this plant is among them. Hard to think that he bought to Arias some flasks lol but in Peru you never know...
More pics from the same place...PKs!









imag


----------



## eteson (Feb 12, 2017)

Peru said:


> Road side ¨restaurant¨(just a hut /rural house) in the middle of the jungle near one of the PKs habitat , owners selling collected PKs and suddenly this plant is among them. Hard to think that he bought to Arias some flasks lol but in Peru you never know...
> More pics from the same place...PKs!
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it is a hybrid and I can tell you that it has kov and schlimii in it. People use to trade hybrids with this collectors... Ask Manolo or Glen Decker they will help you to unravel if it is kov x schlimii kov x fischeri or kov x pink panther.


----------



## eteson (Feb 12, 2017)

Lance I think that you have seen also lots of pk hybrids in Perú..., what about being a pale Graeme Jones or Memoria Marisa Rolando? The shape is pretty good for EA.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 13, 2017)

eteson said:


> Lance I think that you have seen also lots of pk hybrids in Perú...,



The roadside sellers up there have very easy access to hybrids and pass them off as collected. Taking it to a botanist or taxonomist would be like giving the police evidence of a crime. Actually it would be giving them evidence!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 13, 2017)

eteson said:


> Lance I think that you have seen also lots of pk hybrids in Perú..., what about being a pale Graeme Jones or Memoria Marisa Rolando? The shape is pretty good for EA.



I agee with etseson, it looks like a Graeme Jones or Mem. Marisa Rolando to me.

Robert


----------

